

The Perfect Domain Name - carlsednaoui
http://carlsednaoui.tumblr.com/post/13381130995/the-perfect-domain-name

======
operand
This is a total shameless plug here, but I've been building a site for exactly
this reason for a couple months, and would really love to hear feedback.

The site is <http://namrr.com>

No I'm not doing any front running or any thing like that. I hope to maybe
make some affiliate dollars, but really I built this for myself first, because
I hate the stupid frustration of trying to find a name, and I want to make it
easy. It's a total work in progress. I would love to hear what you think. Hope
I don't get flamed for the self promotion...

------
berberous
Worthless article: Register twitter/facebook/g+ of your domain.

Duh

~~~
brianbreslin
i agree, can't believe this was on the front page.

~~~
nothanks
<http://www.google.com/search?q=first+world+problem+meme>

Anyone with Photoshop and a few minutes of spare time?

------
eurleif
Also, if the Twitter handle is available, register is first! If you try to
register the domain first, a bot will often grab the Twitter handle.

~~~
shousper
Guess I got lucky.. maybe by staying off the radar. After having my domain for
a few weeks now, I just went and grabbed g+, fb and tw accounts/pages for it
=D

Thanks for the tip though! Didn't think of this at all..

------
sarbogast
Then we need a tool that mashes up domai.nr, twitter, facebook and Google+
API's and tells us which name is available on all 4.

~~~
ajaymehta
I believe this approaches what you're looking for: <http://namechk.com/>

~~~
carlsednaoui
Sweet interface!

~~~
rickette
Indeed, also I can't believe they integrated all those services.

